# Fabric dye supplier



## boowwet (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to try tie-dyeing but I couldn't find stores that sell fabric dyes.

Where can I find suppliers of fabric dyes in the Philippines preferably in Northern Luzon area?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

boowwet said:


> I want to try tie-dyeing but I couldn't find stores that sell fabric dyes.
> 
> Where can I find suppliers of fabric dyes in the Philippines preferably in Northern Luzon area?


The actual process cannot be done on polyester. You would have to do sublimation in the tie-dye design(s).


----------

